# Weapons list



## ghostman (Dec 11, 2014)

Here is a list of weapons that I think are basic for a prepper (I am not claiming to be an expert on anything this is just my opinion!) 

a 22LR rifle

a handgun (personal preference to whether it be semi auto or revolver)

a semi auto rifle (model and caliber are personal preference)

a hunting rifle (model, caliber, and whether it be semi auto or bolt action is a personal preference)

a shotgun ( gauge, model, and whether it be semi auto or pump is personal preference)


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Living in Jersey you sure picked a rough state to be a gun owner in.

I do not disagree with your list, I would just say this instead…

Take your list and double it. Two .22 rifles, two handguns of the same caliber, two semi auto rifles of the same caliber that take the same magazines (preferably with interchangible parts), two hunting rifles and two shotguns of the same caliber.

Why? Redundancy means life.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

ghostman said:


> Here is a list of weapons that I think are basic for a prepper (I am not claiming to be an expert on anything this is just my opinion!)
> 
> a 22LR rifle
> 
> ...


A list of that nature is a personal decision, just as you have noted that it is a matter of personal preference within the categories you have chosen. Personally, I do not break out the hunting rifle as a separate category. I would use the .22 for small game and the semi-auto rifle for larger game. I have 4 categories. You have 5. Somebody else will have 6 or 7. You'll also get debates about if you can only have one gun what should it be. You are also entitled to change your mind if you decide to change the categories later.


----------



## E.H. (Dec 21, 2014)

I would like to expand upon this. 

Your first purchase as a pepper should be a shotgun. A good pump is very affordable, it's the best gun for taking birds, and it's good enough at every other role you could use a firearm for other then long range shooting to make it the best bang for the buck. A good used mossy 500 or 870 could be had for $200~$250. It's easy to learn on and probably the easiest to shoot well once you have some training.

Next you should get a quality handgun. It's your go everywhere gun. It's small enough to keep with you at all times. It's there to defend your life till you can get to your long gun. I always suggest a good polymer striker fired compact handgun. Glock, XD, M&P. I know I will get some flack from the 1911 crowd but the truth is that for the cost the above listed handguns are a far better bang for the buck. At this point hopefully you have had some training with your shotgun so the transition to handgun training will come more easily. Stay away from subcompacts, they conceal more easily but can be more difficult to shoot accurately. Compacts offer reasonable concealability manageable shooting and sufficient magazine capacity.

Next you should pick up a quality 22lr. This will serve as an awesome training aid and can be used to take light game. The greatest advantage is it's light weight and the ammo is light. The rifles are inexpensive and easy to find. Buy now you should be pretty handy with your guns this will help you really hone your skills.

At this point you can pick either a hunting/bolt or a military pattern carbine. This will be an entirely personal choice. The best advice is choose a modern design in a common military cartridge. Makes it easier to find components.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I agree with Salty but go one more step..one is none, two is one and three is best.


----------



## redhawk (May 7, 2014)

Diver said:


> A list of that nature is a personal decision, just as you have noted that it is a matter of personal preference within the categories you have chosen. Personally, I do not break out the hunting rifle as a separate category. I would use the .22 for small game and the semi-auto rifle for larger game. I have 4 categories. You have 5. Somebody else will have 6 or 7. You'll also get debates about if you can only have one gun what should it be. You are also entitled to change your mind if you decide to change the categories later.


Very insightful and true...very well said!


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Well both those lists sound good to the home folks. Now double sets of guns with interchangeable parts could be out of reach for some on a limited budget..but will agree under ideal conditions redundancy is good. When it comes to packing handguns I always recommend a Sig P-226. I aint a big fan of 1911's or striker fired plastic guns. I like to feel that leather when I ride. It's small enough to hide and big enough to make an impact on bad old deals.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

E.H. said:


> I would like to expand upon this.
> 
> Your first purchase as a pepper should be a shotgun. A good pump is very affordable, it's the best gun for taking birds, and it's good enough at every other role you could use a firearm for other then long range shooting to make it the best bang for the buck. A good used mossy 500 or 870 could be had for $200~$250. It's easy to learn on and probably the easiest to shoot well once you have some training.
> 
> ...


Try and get a pump in this police state, and I highly disagree that a firearm is the first major purchase...

I do agree tho that when looking into firearms a smooth bore or a shotgun is a must as it covers more bases than any other rifle in one hit... Not perfect but works

To the op, firearms are a tool not a weapon, they can be used as such... But there is a fine line between weapons and tools... Might be with a extra thought or not....


----------



## E.H. (Dec 21, 2014)

That first sentence "your first purchase as a prepper" was talking about firearms only. I can see how that could be misleading. The very first purchase I would say get as a prepper would be a gallon of water but that is personal opinion (but then so is this entire thread). Your first firearm purchase should be a pump gun because it is a very versatile tool. Could it be pressed into service as a weapon (hopefully only in self-defense) absolutely. But as you said this is the prepping forum not the "combat" forum. If you are looking for the best man portable individual weapon that is accessible to most civilians then you want a detachable box magazine carbine chambered in a intermediate cartridge. But you notice that is somewhere around fourth or fifth depending on preference. If you live in a state that won't allow the ownership of a pump shotgun A) I feel really sorry for you B) a break open double barrel or even single barrel shot gun would be more then sufficient for hunting and could be pressed into self defence although at a much diminished capacity. The fact remains that if you take prepping serious then you will need at least one firearm of some sort early on. This thread was mean to discuss which types and in what order to purchase them in. A shotgun should be your first as it's the most versatile tool for the low price. 

Sorry if I was rambling it's late and I'm typing this from my phone  and thank you for letting me share my opinion


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> Living in Jersey you sure picked a rough state to be a gun owner in.
> 
> I do not disagree with your list, I would just say this instead&#8230;
> 
> ...


Ah! A respondent who recognizes that the OP is from NJ and that factoid matters! I congratulate you.

Re: Doubling the quantities. Given the difficulties of obtaining guns in NJ now, and eventually everywhere, as well as the fact that only about 10% of households own guns in NJ, it is important to have spares for other family members, or folks you might eventually team up with. In my own case, I have two children that have an interest in guns. All of my children are grown. As a result, I have in fact purchased two of a number of guns. My intent is that each of the two will inherit pretty much the same stuff from my estate. My "collection" has nothing of collector value, but does cover my prepper categories for both of them.

Of course in a SHTF situation they may get their inheritance a bit early.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Really all you need is a 22 rifle for small game hunting etc. Silenced would be idea. 

Ar-10 in 308 will do everything else for you. Up close or long range. Hunting big game, self defense whatever.

9mm semi auto for good measure.

If you need a 12 ga your tactics suck. You should never allow your opponent to get within the effective range of a shotgun. Ammo is heavy and range is way to short. Sure if you have the extra money and "everything" else you need stocked up on, get one. But it would be the very last thing I spend my resources on. Extra mags and ammo for the above would be more of a priority.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

ghostman said:


> Here is a list of weapons that I think are basic for a prepper (I am not claiming to be an expert on anything this is just my opinion!)
> 
> a 22LR rifle
> 
> ...


Good list, add to it:
Air Rifle
Compound Bow
Sling Shot
Large knife(s) (machete, large bowie knife, saber)
Small carry knife with lock blade
Small aluminum baseball bat


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

Chipper said:


> Really all you need is a 22 rifle for small game hunting etc. Silenced would be idea.
> 
> Ar-10 in 308 will do everything else for you. Up close or long range. Hunting big game, self defense whatever.
> 
> ...


Silencers are illegal in NJ.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Slippy said:


> I agree with Salty but go one more step..one is none, two is one and three is best.


Or you can go the Salty way... "Nine Is Just Fine"

(I don't actually own 9 shotguns though... I think the total is 7.... I "take the fifth" on the rest of the list, however)


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

I agree that a shotgun is very important. For those who don't I believe you are overlooking geese, ducks, quail, pheasants, etc.... There are more reasons for a firearm then just defense. In addition, a shotgun is pretty handy to have at night time. 

One thing that I would add is a .22 pistol. If you are hunting deer but see allot of rabbits and squirrels, a 30-06 is a bit much for rabbit hunting.

I like 1911's, and I also like my Berettas, Rugers, and Browings. It's not like being married, you can have as many different model and makes of pistols that you want and it won't hurt the feelings of your other firearms.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

I have read and posted similar lists on other boards,get those 5 guns. Doesn't need to be in that order and than get 5 more.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Notsoyoung said:


> It's not like being married, you can have as many different model and makes of pistols that you want and it won't hurt the feelings of your other firearms.


So it's like being Mormon! Except without having to turn your brain off when listening to stories about Joseph Smith (no offense to any Mormon's here... just... c'mon, really?)


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Diver said:


> A list of that nature is a personal decision, just as you have noted that it is a matter of personal preference within the categories you have chosen. Personally, I do not break out the hunting rifle as a separate category. I would use the .22 for small game and the semi-auto rifle for larger game. I have 4 categories. You have 5. Somebody else will have 6 or 7. You'll also get debates about if you can only have one gun what should it be. You are also entitled to change your mind if you decide to change the categories later.


That's kind of the way I see it, there are three types of personal firearms, handguns, rifles and shotguns.

I do think it is a good idea that people formulate lists and are thinking about what fire arms that would be best for preppping. Yet when you get down to it, there are state and local laws that govern what a person can or cannot legally own and personal preferences for caliber or brand. So it is impossible to drawn up a list and declare it definitive. It doesn't work that way.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Chipper said:


> Really all you need is a 22 rifle for small game hunting etc. Silenced would be idea.
> 
> Ar-10 in 308 will do everything else for you. Up close or long range. Hunting big game, self defense whatever.
> 
> ...


Hunting turkeys or other birds would be tough without a shotgun. 
A shotgun has many other uses too.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

For discussion, let's assume that the weapons required need to meet both defensive purposes and hunting purposes and must conform to the laws of the OP's home state, i.e. PRNJ.

BTW: Game animals in NJ range from squirrels, to turkeys, to black bears.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Not being familiar with the NJ laws, I can only stay on the conservative side.
#1 should be a 22LR rifle
#2 should be a brand name, quality handgun
#3 should be a shotgun
#4 should be a center fire rifle, preferably 30 caliber or larger (30 cal will kill just about any animal in North America except the big bears)


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Not being familiar with the NJ laws, I can only stay on the conservative side.
> #1 should be a 22LR rifle
> #2 should be a brand name, quality handgun
> #3 should be a shotgun
> #4 should be a center fire rifle, preferably 30 caliber or larger (30 cal will kill just about any animal in North America except the big bears)


That's pretty much what my list is made up of. For #2 I didn't say anything about brand name, quality, but that is certainly a good idea. For #4 I didn't specify 30 caliber or larger, but with the bears around that is also a good idea.


----------



## knfmn1 (Dec 2, 2014)

Diver said:


> it is important to have spares for other family members, or folks you might eventually team up with.


I completely agree with this. I am in a position where I not only have to provide for my wife and I, but I also have to provide for her family who have no interest in taking care of themselves. Would I prefer that they do their own prepping? Absolutely. But they aren't and I love my wife dearly, so I am putting basic food, water and defense aside to be provided to her family in case the SHTF.

I generally agree with the list in this thread. Two is always better than one. Make sure you buy quality (note I didn't say expensive) arms, research what parts are likely to break on them and have a couple of spares floating around and the knowledge to install the spares. Plenty of ammo and training and practice in using the firearms, too.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

Im a lever gun guy so I will keep my 45-70 as my go to rifle... I sent a box of my Tombstone Boolits to a friend who wanted to try them on a Pig hunt, hit him in the neck with a 430gr'er and almost decapitated the pig... 

I like something that I can load down to under 44 Mag pressures or up to almost 458 Win Mag levels, Plus its a Wild West Guns Co-Pilot take down rifle so it fits in a small back pack..


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

That list leaves a lot of wiggle room to work with. Nothing much to disagree with. When it comes down t it, if you have nothing get something asap


----------

